# Lyft Deactivated me they took my stimulus check too, nowhere to complain



## Miami_Ant (May 3, 2020)

After five years of driving in Fort Lauderdale last week Lyft deactivated me for unsafe driving . I gave my Lyft direct checking account number to receive my stimulus check. IRS says they deposited the money $2,900 into my account but money is not in the account yet. I cannot call Lyft customer service through the app because I am deactivated. I have their number but they insist me to call thru the app only. I am going to get evicted from my home please help me with some suggestions. I called Lyft direct and stride bank they are asking me to call through the app.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Lyft has checking accounts? I did not know that Lyft was in the banking business. It gives a whole new dimension to its derogatory name "Gr*yft*"

I would not put my money into any bank controlled by Lyft.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

lyft is not a bank. lyft does a direct deposit into your bank. 
Your stimulus check will not go to lyft then to you bank. The check will go to your bank.
See lyft has your account # to give you money. 
Money cant be giving to lyft . So if the account number is the same as lyft as your bank it means your check will be put into your bank.
My advice is call the irs or who ever supplies the check to you in your country


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Miami_Ant said:


> After five years of driving in Fort Lauderdale last week Lyft deactivated me for unsafe driving . I gave my Lyft direct checking account number to receive my stimulus check. IRS says they deposited the money $2,900 into my account but money is not in the account yet. I cannot call Lyft customer service through the app because I am deactivated. I have their number but they insist me to call thru the app only. I am going to get evicted from my home please help me with some suggestions. I called Lyft direct and stride bank they are asking me to call through the app.


Lyft CANNOT take money out of your bank account, only out of your earnings that haven't been paid out to you yet.

Make sure there were no typos when you gave the banking info numbers to the IRS.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Miami_Ant said:


> I gave my Lyft direct checking account number to receive my stimulus check. IRS says they deposited the money $2,900 into my account but money is not in the account yet. I cannot call Lyft customer service through the app because I am deactivated.


Where these "Lyft" representatives from Nigeria?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

In the last few days,I had two guys trying to sell me gorgeous gold rings. Both said “ I am from out of town and I need $$$ for gasoline” and they drove the same car😄 
Form 3911- if your refund is lost.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Miami_Ant said:


> After five years of driving in Fort Lauderdale last week Lyft deactivated me for unsafe driving . I gave my Lyft direct checking account number to receive my stimulus check. IRS says they deposited the money $2,900 into my account but money is not in the account yet. I cannot call Lyft customer service through the app because I am deactivated. I have their number but they insist me to call thru the app only. I am going to get evicted from my home please help me with some suggestions. I called Lyft direct and stride bank they are asking me to call through the app.


I call BS. Lyft can't take money out of your bank account.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

mbd said:


> In the last few days,I had two guys trying to sell me gorgeous gold rings. Both said " I am from out of town and I need $$$ for gasoline" and they drove the same car&#128516;
> Form 3911- if your refund is lost.


Gold Ring Scam is a typical gypsy scam you find in Europe at tourist areas.


----------



## Miami_Ant (May 3, 2020)

ariel5466 said:


> I call BS. Lyft can't take money out of your bank account.


When you agree for Lyft direct they will open a checking account for you and they will provide a routing number and an account number


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Miami_Ant said:


> When you agree for Lyft direct they will open a checking account for you and they will provide a routing number and an account number


Then that was your dumb mistake for trusting a bank run by Gryft. Lesson learned.


----------



## Miami_Ant (May 3, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Lyft has checking accounts? I did not know that Lyft was in the banking business. It gives a whole new dimension to its derogatory name "Gr*yft*"
> 
> I would not put my money into any bank controlled by Lyft.


Yes they will open checking account for you


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Miami_Ant said:


> Yes they will open checking account for you


Thank you for the update. I was not aware of that. I have no need of it, but, now I can inform other posters who might have questions.


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

*Lyft Deactivated me they took my stimulus check too, nowhere to complain*

Apparently you found somewhere to complain


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Come on, folks; this has got to be a troll post. Nobody is this dim.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Miami_Ant said:


> When you agree for Lyft direct they will open a checking account for you and they will provide a routing number and an account number


That's Stride Bank. Call them.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Lyft just claiming back all the money you skimmed from doing the shuffles. Also they probably had to pay fines for all that unsafe driving. Why were you driving unsafe anyways?


----------



## Miami_Ant (May 3, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Come on, folks; this has got to be a troll post. Nobody is this dim.


No sir it's true IRS deposited the money, Money is not in the account Lyft not answer my call because I am deactivated


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Miami_Ant said:


> After five years of driving in Fort Lauderdale last week Lyft deactivated me for unsafe driving . I gave my Lyft direct checking account number to receive my stimulus check. IRS says they deposited the money $2,900 into my account but money is not in the account yet. I cannot call Lyft customer service through the app because I am deactivated. I have their number but they insist me to call thru the app only. I am going to get evicted from my home please help me with some suggestions. I called Lyft direct and stride bank they are asking me to call through the app.


https://www.101soundboards.com/sounds/114350-what-are-you-talking-about


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

Miami_Ant said:


> No sir it's true IRS deposited the money, Money is not in the account Lyft not answer my call because I am deactivated


no offense but this is what happens when you trust Lyft to run a bank account for you


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> no offense but this is what happens when you trust Lyft to run a bank account for you


If that's even what happened. I'm still calling BS on this one.


----------



## evad77 (Oct 15, 2016)

i'm glad uber or lyft doesn't take my MLB pension cheque each month,it all goes in the same bank,though haven't done rideshare since mar 4


----------



## Quicksilver 5 5 5 (Mar 7, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Lyft has checking accounts? I did not know that Lyft was in the banking business. It gives a whole new dimension to its derogatory name "Gr*yft*"
> 
> I would not put my money into any bank controlled by Lyft.


When you download your UBER of LYFT payouts onto their CARD the ISSUED YOU, they have complete control of any banking done by that card. 
I'll tell you what I did on my Uber GoBAnk card. The day I stopped driving, I paid a bill that took all the funds on the card, including the over draft which was $100.00, that put me in a position that I owed them, Uber and GoBank. My mother-n-law sent my wife 25.00 through Google Pay... the buggers kept the 25 bucks and stopped the OverDraft protection, I'll pay the balance when I start back to work.













ariel5466 said:


> If that's even what happened. I'm still calling BS on this one.


No BS on this case, they will because they can.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

Miami_Ant said:


> Yes they will open checking account for you


Contact the bank directly and if that doesn't work you need to call the attorney general office for your state. Report Lyft to them... they'd likely find it an interesting case.


----------



## New Uber (Mar 21, 2017)

Miami_Ant said:


> After five years of driving in Fort Lauderdale last week Lyft deactivated me for unsafe driving . I gave my Lyft direct checking account number to receive my stimulus check. IRS says they deposited the money $2,900 into my account but money is not in the account yet. I cannot call Lyft customer service through the app because I am deactivated. I have their number but they insist me to call thru the app only. I am going to get evicted from my home please help me with some suggestions. I called Lyft direct and stride bank they are asking me to call through the app.


The solution is simple. Contact Uber.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Trusting lyft or uber with my stimulus check? Id rather trust a squirrel with my nuts.


----------



## Its me bro (Apr 18, 2020)

Miami_Ant said:


> After five years of driving in Fort Lauderdale last week Lyft deactivated me for unsafe driving . I gave my Lyft direct checking account number to receive my stimulus check. IRS says they deposited the money $2,900 into my account but money is not in the account yet. I cannot call Lyft customer service through the app because I am deactivated. I have their number but they insist me to call thru the app only. I am going to get evicted from my home please help me with some suggestions. I called Lyft direct and stride bank they are asking me to call through the app.


Why dont u just call them from the app like they are asking?
These supports are so dumb if u call one of ur friend who drives lyft and if u call them thru their app, they might help u out.
&#129335;‍♂


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Miami_Ant said:


> After five years of driving in Fort Lauderdale last week Lyft deactivated me for unsafe driving . I gave my Lyft direct checking account number to receive my stimulus check. IRS says they deposited the money $2,900 into my account but money is not in the account yet. I cannot call Lyft customer service through the app because I am deactivated. I have their number but they insist me to call thru the app only. I am going to get evicted from my home please help me with some suggestions. I called Lyft direct and stride bank they are asking me to call through the app.


I could be out of touch here but maybe you should get a _real_ bank account?

&#129335;‍♂


----------



## Miami_Ant (May 3, 2020)

Its me bro said:


> Why dont u just call them from the app like they are asking?
> These supports are so dumb if u call one of ur friend who drives lyft and if u call them thru their app, they might help u out.
> &#129335;‍♂


Thank you


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Miami_Ant said:


> After five years of driving in Fort Lauderdale last week Lyft deactivated me for unsafe driving . I gave my Lyft direct checking account number to receive my stimulus check. IRS says they deposited the money $2,900 into my account but money is not in the account yet. I cannot call Lyft customer service through the app because I am deactivated. I have their number but they insist me to call thru the app only. I am going to get evicted from my home please help me with some suggestions. I called Lyft direct and stride bank they are asking me to call through the app.


Sorry I can't deal with this fake BS . No way Lyft can take your
Money . No F way.


----------



## aluber1968 (Aug 7, 2016)

Miami_Ant said:


> No sir it's true IRS deposited the money, Money is not in the account Lyft not answer my call because I am deactivated


Try contacting Stride. The account is through stride bank not lyft.. I believe they are an independent entity.
Good luck


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

"Lyft took my stimulus check!" Now who in the... but why? how could they have? shit i give up...


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

If true, and Lyft won't respond, I would think the IRS and the FBI might be interested in hearing about it.


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

@Mkang14 help me out Mj what would posses someone to think lyft stole their stimulus check?


----------



## MAK (Jul 12, 2015)

Why did you choose Lyft bank account then on a regular Bank? You trusted wrong folks. Now no matter wherever you call hard to find someone live to talk.
And even they deactivated you still you can contact them through your driver's app.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Giantsfan1503 said:


> @Mkang14 help me out Mj what would posses someone to think lyft stole their stimulus check?


Because people blame Lyft for everything.

They do kinda suck &#129335;‍♀&#128175;


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Miami_Ant said:


> After five years of driving in Fort Lauderdale last week Lyft deactivated me for unsafe driving . I gave my Lyft direct checking account number to receive my stimulus check. IRS says they deposited the money $2,900 into my account but money is not in the account yet. I cannot call Lyft customer service through the app because I am deactivated. I have their number but they insist me to call thru the app only. I am going to get evicted from my home please help me with some suggestions. I called Lyft direct and stride bank they are asking me to call through the app.


I have been telling people on this board for as long as I been coming here to NOT TRUST UBER
Why is it such a stretch to NOT TRUST UBER

Why would you bank with a company like Uber?
It's safer to bank with Wells Fargo -- and that's not saying much (WF is crooks).

Oh well, stupid is as stupid does
Starve


----------



## Its me bro (Apr 18, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> I have been telling people on this board for as long as I been coming here to NOT TRUST UBER
> Why is it such a stretch to NOT TRUST UBER
> 
> Why would you bank with a company like Uber?
> ...


Please do not talk shit to the only bank that is letting me bank with...
&#128517;


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Because people blame Lyft for everything.
> 
> They do kinda suck &#129335;‍♀&#128175;


i ♥ Lyft. I need that bumper sticker


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

Oh my god my head hurts


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Its me bro said:


> Please do not talk shit to the only bank that is letting me bank with...
> &#128517;


I got a bank in my back yard ... yea, right over there by the shed, left back corner about a foot out .... yea, right there.
It's a coffee can with money in it.
There's another account - yea, right here. That one has silver coin and a .38 revolver and a box of shells. I guess we could call that the safety deposit box.

Safer than a bank, and pays very similar interest.


----------



## William Sheldon (Sep 3, 2016)

People are seriously this dumb?


----------



## Its me bro (Apr 18, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> I got a bank in my back yard ... yea, right over there by the shed, left back corner about a foot out .... yea, right there.
> It's a coffee can with money in it.
> There's another account - yea, right here. That one has silver coin and a .38 revolver and a box of shells. I guess we could call that the safety deposit box.
> 
> Safer than a bank, and pays very similar interest.


Does ur bank make debit cards?
Interested.


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

ashlee2004 said:


> Oh my god my head hurts


I went to a new grocery store today. I asked an employee "Where is the dog food?" she said "by the cat food" that gave me a headache


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

William Sheldon said:


> People are seriously this dumb?


Yes


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Its me bro said:


> Does ur bank make debit cards?
> Interested.


Yup
It's not easy to carry in your wallet, but it will fit in the trunk of your car.

It's a shovel.
Get away from plastic dude.
Pay cash. 
You gonna get hurt real bad when the banks fail in ten months and all your 'money' is in plastic.

Carry a shovel
Or, cash


----------



## Miami_Ant (May 3, 2020)

ariel5466 said:


> If that's even what happened. I'm still calling BS on this one.


It's not funny to me, I am in deep trouble just shared my feelings


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Miami_Ant said:


> It's not funny to me, I am in deep trouble just shared my feelings


So, stir shit.
Call the cops .. can they help? No, but maybe you'll find someone to make a phone call for you.
Call whoever in your state regulates banks. Ask how you file a FORMAL WRITTEN COMPLAINT.
Call your congressman's office - you might be surprised to know that they have staff there to help with such problems.
Get a phone number of the gov't agency that issued the check ... report it stolen and give them safe deposit info.

But, the real question is ... did you learn anything from this? 
Did you learn that you can't trust people or organizations or businesses that are not trustworthy?
Do you know how to identify those companies?

If you don't, let me know, I can give you some tips. The first one would be to read these threads.
Uber and Lyft are not trustworthy.
Not with MY money anyway ...

You HONESTLY didn't know that?


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

he joined here sunday TROLL.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Giantsfan1503 said:


> i ♥ Lyft. I need that bumper sticker


Oh yeah that's all you do is Lyft. I actually believe you want a bumper sticker.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Giantsfan1503 said:


> i ♥ Lyft. I need that bumper sticker


That would be so embarrassing










&#129326;&#129314;&#129326;&#129314;&#129326;


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> That's what happens when you try to fight the good fight of people taking advantage of the system.
> 
> I know that headache well &#129325;
> 
> Oh yeah that's all you do is Lyft. I actually believe you want a bumper sticker.


ordering it as we speak


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Its me bro said:


> Please do not talk shit to the only bank that is letting me bank with...
> &#128517;


Better be very, very nice to all of your passengers so Lyft doesn't deactivate you and steal your stimulus money.



UberBastid said:


> I got a bank in my back yard ... yea, right over there by the shed, left back corner about a foot out .... yea, right there.
> It's a coffee can with money in it.
> There's another account - yea, right here. That one has silver coin and a .38 revolver and a box of shells. I guess we could call that the safety deposit box.
> 
> Safer than a bank, and pays very similar interest.


But no direct deposit. How do you get your earnings from companies like Uber and Lyft?


----------



## Miami_Ant (May 3, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> So, stir shit.
> Call the cops .. can they help? No, but maybe you'll find someone to make a phone call for you.
> Call whoever in your state regulates banks. Ask how you file a FORMAL WRITTEN COMPLAINT.
> Call your congressman's office - you might be surprised to know that they have staff there to help with such problems.
> ...


Thank you but remember Lyft was my employer they gave me money promptly for my work, who in the world might have expected this shit going to happen to them?


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

@unitxero :laugh:


----------



## Its me bro (Apr 18, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> Better be very, very nice to all of your passengers so Lyft doesn't deactivate you and steal your stimulus money.
> 
> But no direct deposit. How do you get your earnings from companies like Uber and Lyft?


I was talking about WELLS FARGO...


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Its me bro said:


> I was talking about WELLS FARGO...


Oh, in that case check your account carefully every month for mystery fees!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> That would be so embarrassing
> 
> View attachment 458745
> 
> ...


One of 2 things happend here. 

Someone tried to steal the Lyft sticker -o: . Possibly @Giantsfan1503
The driver had regret and tried to take it off himself


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> One of 2 things happend here.
> 
> Someone tried to steal the Lyft sticker -o: . Possibly @Giantsfan1503
> The driver had regret and tried to take it off himself
> ...


guilty as charged, couldn't resist, figuring out where to add the pink mustache


----------



## Quicksilver 5 5 5 (Mar 7, 2020)

Its me bro said:


> Why dont u just call them from the app like they are asking?
> These supports are so dumb if u call one of ur friend who drives lyft and if u call them thru their app, they might help u out.
> &#129335;‍♂


Call the customer service number on the back of your debit card and report the card stolen so that the money can be in limbo, or until they give you a new card. and when you call them make sure you know how much money is in your account there's a second alternative also you can go online to, US government agency of OCC.gov and make a complaint against Lyft and the card company.


New Uber said:


> The solution is simple. Contact Uber.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Miami_Ant said:


> When you agree for Lyft direct they will open a checking account for you and they will provide a routing number and an account number


In a bank. But it's YOUR account, not theirs. They can only deposit. They can't withdraw

Perhaps someone pulled the Uber scam on you, but used Lyft?


----------



## OP-Matt (Apr 18, 2018)

There only one scenario that you would use the "Non-Filers: Enter Payment Info Here tool." on the IRS website, assuming that's what @Miami_Ant did.

You didn't file 2018 or 2019 tax returns and you aren't receiving and SS, SSDI, SSI, VA, RR, etc benefits. This scenario is pretty unlikely for someone who has driven Uber in the United States for 5 years. I believe you are required to file a return if you made at least $400 of self-employment income. Having failed to do that for either of the last two years, and then attempting to bring this to the government's attention by using this tool to get your stimulus money, seems like a bad idea.

If you did anything else other than use that tool to transmit your bank info to the IRS...your money is either in another place (a check physically mailed somewhere), or is probably gone.

Another possibility is that @Miami_Ant is such a good driver that they earned and reported over $75k of income after expenses in one or both of the last two years....though it seems quite unlikely that someone utilizing Lyft's banking partner as their only bank is doing quite that well....and then also got deactivated.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

I stride to get to the bottom of this . Again to get the damn scams out of the way and to get you protected Pm me ill get all your information 
Will be sure in a bit nobody wants to use your credit or social security numbers .


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

William Sheldon said:


> People are seriously this dumb?


Well...


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Miami_Ant said:


> After five years of driving in Fort Lauderdale last week Lyft deactivated me for unsafe driving . I gave my Lyft direct checking account number to receive my stimulus check. IRS says they deposited the money $2,900 into my account but money is not in the account yet. I cannot call Lyft customer service through the app because I am deactivated. I have their number but they insist me to call thru the app only. I am going to get evicted from my home please help me with some suggestions. I called Lyft direct and stride bank they are asking me to call through the app.


This is your bank. 
https://stridebank.com/


----------



## evad77 (Oct 15, 2016)

my grandfather used to keep his money in an airtight safe which he put in the septic tank in the backyard,much safer then a bank,nobody ever tried to steal it


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

evad77 said:


> my grandfather used to keep his money in an airtight safe which he put in the septic tank in the backyard,much safer then a bank,nobody ever tried to steal it


He must have been stinking rich.


----------



## Miami_Ant (May 3, 2020)

OP-Matt said:


> There only one scenario that you would use the "Non-Filers: Enter Payment Info Here tool." on the IRS website, assuming that's what @Miami_Ant did.
> 
> You didn't file 2018 or 2019 tax returns and you aren't receiving and SS, SSDI, SSI, VA, RR, etc benefits. This scenario is pretty unlikely for someone who has driven Uber in the United States for 5 years. I believe you are required to file a return if you made at least $400 of self-employment income. Having failed to do that for either of the last two years, and then attempting to bring this to the government's attention by using this tool to get your stimulus money, seems like a bad idea.
> 
> ...


OP-Matt, you are right I used Non-Filers: Enter Payment Info Here tool, I filed taxes every year. In year 2018 I owed Tax to IRS so they
did not have my direct deposit information on file. In 2019 also if I file I owe to IRS around $300 and I got no way to enter my bank information. Hence I decided to file Non Filer option just to Give IRS my Banking information because I needed the Stimulus money badly with the intention to file an Amended return in July with correct numbers(This is perfectly legal)


----------



## Jacob THE DRIVER (Dec 4, 2016)

Maybe just maybe lyft closed your account so the deposit is in limbo. Like many other on here dont trust rideshare with outside money. I got a uber go bank card but i never put money on it outside of uber earnings... leason learned but not defeated report that to attorney general and irs its not going to happen over night but at least get the ball rolling. Good luck...


----------



## OP-Matt (Apr 18, 2018)

Miami_Ant said:


> OP-Matt, you are right I used Non-Filers: Enter Payment Info Here tool, I filed taxes every year. In year 2018 I owed Tax to IRS so they
> did not have my direct deposit information on file. In 2019 also if I file I owe to IRS around $300 and I got no way to enter my bank information. Hence I decided to file Non Filer option just to Give IRS my Banking information because I needed the Stimulus money badly with the intention to file an Amended return in July with correct numbers(This is perfectly legal)


There is a good chance that they sent you a check to the address listed on your 2018 return (assuming you didn't file 2019 early). The "Non-Filers: Enter Payment Info Here" tool was to be used only if you did NOT file at all in either 2018 or 2019.


----------



## Carlycat (Mar 31, 2020)

Miami_Ant said:


> After five years of driving in Fort Lauderdale last week Lyft deactivated me for unsafe driving . I gave my Lyft direct checking account number to receive my stimulus check. IRS says they deposited the money $2,900 into my account but money is not in the account yet. I cannot call Lyft customer service through the app because I am deactivated. I have their number but they insist me to call thru the app only. I am going to get evicted from my home please help me with some suggestions. I called Lyft direct and stride bank they are asking me to call through the app.


You better find a lawyer before you get yourself into more trouble


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Miami_Ant said:


> Yes they will open checking account for you


If lyft deactivates you AND chooses to shut your checking account, the payment will bounce.

i would check again with the IRS in 5-7 business days for them to tell you the $$ is back in their account.

If you want to be absolute sure, contact the bank that lyft used to help facilitate their checking accounts.








just fyi this is really common (different bank same scenario)

ach bouncing after the account is closed.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

sellkatsell44 said:


> If lyft deactivates you AND chooses to shut your checking account, the payment will bounce.
> 
> i would check again with the IRS in 5-7 business days for them to tell you the $$ is back in their account.
> 
> ...


LoL.
He's gonna spend HOURS listening to elevator music and still never get to talk to anyone who can do anything. And it will get blamed on The China Virus. And Lyft has a great excuse for not helping you with YOUR money ... Its the China Virus!! 
Oh well, we all got the time, eh?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> LoL.
> He's gonna spend HOURS listening to elevator music and still never get to talk to anyone who can do anything. And it will get blamed on The China Virus. And Lyft has a great excuse for not helping you with YOUR money ... Its the China Virus!!
> Oh well, we all got the time, eh?


Nah, how do you know? So much yakking.

such speculation.

he calls, and asks if they can check for any attempt deposits to his account, after verifying and everything-ask if they can send a letter stating the money has been rejected.

he then talks to the IRS and that would be a bit of a wait.

I would imagine he can go ahead and have the payment redirect deposit or just have to ask them to send a check and see if they can expedite it.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Nah, how do you know? So much yakking.
> 
> such speculation.
> 
> ...


I just love your sense of humor.
Almost like you're *_snicker_* serious


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> I just love your sense of humor.
> Almost like you're *_snicker_* serious











And I like yours, you talk as if you're not pulling crap out of your ***.

I talk from experience.

you talk from the good ol' days except you've never done any banking bc if you did then you'd understand what I said was simple and it's not to do with lyft but the bank they use, as lyft is not a bank. &#129315;&#129315;&#129315;


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

Miami_Ant said:


> After five years of driving in Fort Lauderdale last week Lyft deactivated me for unsafe driving . I gave my Lyft direct checking account number to receive my stimulus check. IRS says they deposited the money $2,900 into my account but money is not in the account yet. I cannot call Lyft customer service through the app because I am deactivated. I have their number but they insist me to call thru the app only. I am going to get evicted from my home please help me with some suggestions. I called Lyft direct and stride bank they are asking me to call through the app.


This crap is too stupid to be true.


----------



## OP-Matt (Apr 18, 2018)

The PAPER CHECK, which is definitely what he was getting, is sitting in some pile of mail, on the floor of a Ft. Lauderdale apartment building vestibule, where the new tenant of @Miami_Ant's old apartment dumped it, because it was in his mailbox instead of getting forwarded.

Nothing to do with @Miami_Ant's misguided attempt to direct his stimulus money into his Lyft Direct account.


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

Miami_Ant said:


> After five years of driving in Fort Lauderdale last week Lyft deactivated me for unsafe driving . I gave my Lyft direct checking account number to receive my stimulus check. IRS says they deposited the money $2,900 into my account but money is not in the account yet. I cannot call Lyft customer service through the app because I am deactivated. I have their number but they insist me to call thru the app only. I am going to get evicted from my home please help me with some suggestions. I called Lyft direct and stride bank they are asking me to call through the app.


Also, check the city where you live. Right now, many cities have a moratorium on evictions. They've closed courts for the pandemic, so there's no way the landlord can convict you. They can't change the locks by law either. When a tenant is evicted, they have to go through the court process and file, then serve through the sheriff's department. It's just not being done right now. What many housing offices have suggested is contacting the landlord and trying to set up some type of payment arrangment. Or, try your housing office in your city. See if they have an ombudsman that can help negotiate on your behalf. There are also housing assistance grant programs as well. You'll want to check your city's housing program and see if they're affiliated with churches, nonprofits, etc. that have money they're granting to people who are in your situation and need temporary assistance.

I negotiated with my landlord and pay what I can. When my stimulus check came, I immediately notified him and then sent the entire check to him as soon as it cleared. These type of good faith payments are keeping me from being on the bad side of my landlord.

Also, please call your bank. Many people have given you links and telephone numbers to your bank. Lyft isn't a bank. Ultimately, the bank you use should be able to track your money. Do you have garnishments against you? If so, there have been predatory debt collectors out there that have been jumping on the stimulus checks of unsuspecting debtors and snatching them from the bank as soon as they land. That may have happened in your case as well. If that's the case, then the money is gone. Apply for unemployment asap- as soon as you get your denial letter, apply for the Pandemic Unemployment Assistance (PUA). Try to do it over the phone, even if you have to sit on the phone all day. Call as soon as they open and get in the line and don't hang up until you get a live voice. Be ready with all your information about your time and hours so they can process you on the spot.

Good luck. And OPEN A BANK ACCOUNT WITH A REAL BANK ASAP: Bank of America, Wells Fargo, Chase, USBank..... whoever. Just for goodness sake, get out of that crap bank you have right now. And open that account BEFORE you call and apply for unemployment before all your income is snatched even before you receive it.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Miami_Ant said:


> Lyft Deactivated me they took my stimulus check too, *nowhere to complain*


What'd ya mean, _"nowhere to complain" ???_
What are we, chopped liver? &#128528;


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

OP-Matt said:


> The PAPER CHECK, which is definitely what he was getting, is sitting in some pile of mail, on the floor of a Ft. Lauderdale apartment building vestibule, where the new tenant of @Miami_Ant's old apartment dumped it, because it was in his mailbox instead of getting forwarded.
> 
> Nothing to do with @Miami_Ant's misguided attempt to direct his stimulus money into his Lyft Direct account.


He said he gave them his dd info and they confirmed the deposit (irs) but most likely it was an attempt, sits at the bank lyft uses and then they send it back once they realize the account is closed.

or it hit the account and lyft bank has sent the balance in a paper check to the OP.

" I cannot call Lyft customer service through the app because I am deactivated. I have their number but they insist me to call thru the app only. I am going to get evicted from my home please help me with some suggestions. I called Lyft direct and stride bank they are asking me to call through the app."

I missed this but whoever told you to call through the app only, you need to talk calmly but not budge. They often don't really hear you and they're just repeating script like a parrot they're so used to being.

be firm, and say I would but I can only do so as a current driver but because I'm deactivated I cannot call through the app. Please transfer me to someone who can help or give me the number I would be dialing if I was dialing through the app.

make sure you get their name in the beginning before even starting the convo.

write the details. Day, time and people you speak with. If the rep can't help you, escalate it to a manager.

If need be, state you'll file formal complaint with fed.

this is again, only talking to the bank stride and not lyft as lyft has NOTHING to do with the deposit or maintenance of your checking account and lyft doesn't care about banking rules.

https://www.federalreserve.gov/faqs/credit_12666.htm


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

sellkatsell44 said:


> And I like yours, you talk as if you're not pulling crap out of your ***.
> 
> I talk from experience.
> 
> you talk from the good ol' days except you've never done any banking bc if you did then you'd understand what I said was simple and it's not to do with lyft but the bank they use, as lyft is not a bank. &#129315;&#129315;&#129315;


I think I've mentioned before that I used to live in a company town as a child. My father worked for 'the company'. They owned everything. The grocery store, auto repair, doctor ... everybody was at least partially owned by 'the company'. Including the people who lived there.
You could charge against your employee number.
They ended up owning you.

There's a lyric to a song referring to it: "Oh lord dontcha call me, 'cause I can't go ... I owe my soul to the company store."

Dad wouldn't do it. He collected cash on payday, and paid cash when we bought something.
He told me later that he got a lot of heat for that, and ended up not keeping the job long.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Miami_Ant said:


> After five years of driving in Fort Lauderdale last week Lyft deactivated me for unsafe driving . I gave my Lyft direct checking account number to receive my stimulus check. IRS says they deposited the money $2,900 into my account but money is not in the account yet. I cannot call Lyft customer service through the app because I am deactivated. I have their number but they insist me to call thru the app only. I am going to get evicted from my home please help me with some suggestions. I called Lyft direct and stride bank they are asking me to call through the app.


Driving in such a terrible place like Fort Lauderdale must be challenging, that whole county is a mess.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> I think I've mentioned before that I used to live in a company town as a child. My father worked for 'the company'. They owned everything. The grocery store, auto repair, doctor ... everybody was at least partially owned by 'the company'. Including the people who lived there.
> You could charge against your employee number.
> They ended up owning you.
> 
> ...


Oh boy,

I don't read every post on here and I certainly don't follow anyone. If I randomly post in a US city I don't live in but find relevant enough to post-it's bc it was the post on the front page at the time. Same goes for any threads made by ignored folks. Kinda sucks when it's the only post so I get a blank screen essentially.

this is a long winded way of saying I don't recall that post as ive not come across it nor do I care really.

but I just want to use this as a way to say I don't read every gosh darn post on UP

that and in my mind this post is irrelevant. Kind of like how my former manager that is from Malaysia, it's irrelevant that her late dad was some high up like prime minister of sorts and when he passed away her mom was left with all the money and so much money... she tried to send two maids with her back to the US after she gave birth in Malaysia (so she can sneak in passport/citizenship from both countries for her child) and when the company try to lowball her on the salary for her title in Malaysia her mom said don't worry, I'll cover the difference-just come back darling.

that that's irrelevant.


----------



## HPRohit (Apr 9, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> I think I've mentioned before that I used to live in a company town as a child. My father worked for 'the company'. They owned everything. The grocery store, auto repair, doctor ... everybody was at least partially owned by 'the company'. Including the people who lived there.
> You could charge against your employee number.
> They ended up owning you.
> 
> ...


16 Tons - Recorded famously by Tennessee Ernie Ford and others


----------



## Last Ant Standing (Jan 14, 2020)

Miami_Ant said:


> No sir it's true IRS deposited the money, Money is not in the account Lyft not answer my call because I am deactivated


You have a couple of options to get money out of your Lyft checking account.

1. Log into your Lyft Direct Deposit account, do a bank to bank transfer to another checking account.

2. Use your Lyft debit card to withdraw money.

You said IRS deposited money in there so it should be there, just take out the money. Why you need to contact Lyft for?


----------



## BigBadDriver (Sep 12, 2017)

William Sheldon said:


> People are seriously this dumb?


There are many depths to dumb. Some are even dumber...



ashlee2004 said:


> Oh my god my head hurts


Funny, cause your face is killing me...



OP-Matt said:


> There is a good chance that they sent you a check to the address listed on your 2018 return (assuming you didn't file 2019 early). The "Non-Filers: Enter Payment Info Here" tool was to be used only if you did NOT file at all in either 2018 or 2019.


I think this scenario is exactly correct.



UberBastid said:


> I think I've mentioned before that I used to live in a company town as a child. My father worked for 'the company'. They owned everything. The grocery store, auto repair, doctor ... everybody was at least partially owned by 'the company'. Including the people who lived there.
> You could charge against your employee number.
> They ended up owning you.
> 
> ...


My wife worked 3 "contracts" for Carnival Cruises. They're the modern day "Company Towns" right down to the outrageous internet fees...


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

"Miami" seems to be a trend..


----------



## Blanko1 (Apr 28, 2020)

Miami_Ant said:


> After five years of driving in Fort Lauderdale last week Lyft deactivated me for unsafe driving . I gave my Lyft direct checking account number to receive my stimulus check. IRS says they deposited the money $2,900 into my account but money is not in the account yet. I cannot call Lyft customer service through the app because I am deactivated. I have their number but they insist me to call thru the app only. I am going to get evicted from my home please help me with some suggestions. I called Lyft direct and stride bank they are asking me to call through the app.


Get advice from an employment Lawyer


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Miami_Ant said:


> After five years of driving in Fort Lauderdale last week Lyft deactivated me for unsafe driving . I gave my Lyft direct checking account number to receive my stimulus check. IRS says they deposited the money $2,900 into my account but money is not in the account yet. I cannot call Lyft customer service through the app because I am deactivated. I have their number but they insist me to call thru the app only. I am going to get evicted from my home please help me with some suggestions. I called Lyft direct and stride bank they are asking me to call through the app.


One of many life lessons and be many more life lessons you'll learn where you will lose tens of thousands of dollars and if you are lucky enough hundreds of thousands of dollars :thumbup: Pick yourself up and move on.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

Lyft direct open an account with Stride Bank
Your account must still be active if here is money on it .
Here is the link to the bank

https://stridebank.com
contact them with your account number

UBER deals with GoBank



UberBastid said:


> I have been telling people on this board for as long as I been coming here to NOT TRUST UBER
> Why is it such a stretch to NOT TRUST UBER
> 
> Why would you bank with a company like Uber?
> ...


You also not too bright by your comments .
If you take the time , before you post , you'll find out that UBER card is thru a financial Institution call GOBANK and all funds are federally insured like a regular bank because they are a regular bank .Of course , you can choose to get screw by Wells Fargo or Bank of America .


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Miami_Ant said:


> After five years of driving in Fort Lauderdale last week Lyft deactivated me for unsafe driving . I gave my Lyft direct checking account number to receive my stimulus check. IRS says they deposited the money $2,900 into my account but money is not in the account yet. I cannot call Lyft customer service through the app because I am deactivated. I have their number but they insist me to call thru the app only. I am going to get evicted from my home please help me with some suggestions. I called Lyft direct and stride bank they are asking me to call through the app.


A friend of mine had this problem with a tax refund . IRS said deposited to his bank , problem was the deposited to an inactive account . you need to call IRS find out the account number they used. If it's not your's they can fix it. If it is the LYFT account you need to file a complaint with IRS against LYFT for takeing your money.


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

Lyft probably saw the money go in, decided it was time and claimed unsafe driving and took the stimulus as a "tip". You know, for all those years they let him/her drive for them :roflmao: 

Joking aside, has the OP used the get-my-payment interface on the IRS website to see when/where the payment went? Just because their banking info was updated using the non-filer tool doesn't mean it got sent there. I updated my info and get-my-payment said it'd be direct deposited, then they changed their minds and sent a paper check.


----------



## Miami_Ant (May 3, 2020)

I was able to talk to stride bank they are nice unlike lyft. According to them its highly likely that IRS
deposited money into a wrong account.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Miami_Ant said:


> I was able to talk to stride bank they are nice unlike lyft. According to them its highly likely that IRS
> deposited money into a wrong account.


people have been telling you that since you first asked. you need to contact IRS to correct your information .


----------



## Miami_Ant (May 3, 2020)

no way to reach IRS


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

islanddriver said:


> people have been telling you that since you first asked. you need to contact IRS to correct your information .


Irs is unavailable, now even more.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Irs is unavailable, now even more.


ANOTHER sign, another symptom.
How viable is a government that can't collect revenue?

What happens to 'the system' when the gov't can't collect money, BUT, 50% of the population has gone completely commie and is howling for more, more, more.










And, the other 50% (who work for their money) finally come to the realization that the IRS is toothless.

What happens then?


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> ANOTHER sign, another symptom.
> How viable is a government that can't collect revenue?
> 
> What happens to 'the system' when the gov't can't collect money, BUT, 50% of the population has gone completely commie and is howling for more, more, more.
> ...


They should go to amazon, google, Apple, Microsoft and others.
Why always go after the regular folks like you and me?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

The queen &#128120; said:


> They should go to amazon, google, Apple, Microsoft and others.
> Why always go after the regular folks like you and me?


Because we're easy.
We don't have the expensive lawyers, we don't donate tens of thousands to their re-election campaign.
We are all that's left.

It's the same thing the FBI did to Gen Flynn. And he had some assets ... had.
They even wore him down and broke him to the point where he had to plead guilty to keep his son out of jail on another phony charge.

They just wear you down spending money on lawyer to defend yourself. 
And then you realize that your own lawyer will defend you to your last nickle - then recommend a plea deal.

I been fighting the IRS since I was old enough to earn my own money. I really have. I've lost some, and I've won some; but every nickle they get from me THEY HAVE EARNED. And, here is a dirty little secret: they have been basically toothless for the last five years.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Miami_Ant said:


> I was able to talk to stride bank they are nice unlike lyft. According to them its highly likely that IRS
> deposited money into a wrong account.


look here https://money.com/stimulus-check-wrong-bank-account/ 
OR
IRS phone number still working 
*Individuals*
800-829-1040
7 a.m. to 7 p.m. local time


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> Because we're easy.
> We don't have the expensive lawyers, we don't donate tens of thousands to their re-election campaign.
> We are all that's left.
> 
> ...


One day , hope soon we the people will march and hopefully stop all that . As a mom I don't want my kids to pay for everything both parties messed up. I want them to work, be successful, have a good life on a planet that we hopefully deserve. Like my son said to me" mamma, the government is run by old rich people who do not care about us and we will be all F cked up from them and us young people because social media is ruining us.
I asked him why are you following it?He said , that is all I know mamma. It made me said .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> Oh, in that case check your account carefully every month for mystery fees!


----------



## AuntyUber (Jul 27, 2017)

Miami_Ant said:


> After five years of driving in Fort Lauderdale last week Lyft deactivated me for unsafe driving . I gave my Lyft direct checking account number to receive my stimulus check. IRS says they deposited the money $2,900 into my account but money is not in the account yet. I cannot call Lyft customer service through the app because I am deactivated. I have their number but they insist me to call thru the app only. I am going to get evicted from my home please help me with some suggestions. I called Lyft direct and stride bank they are asking me to call through the app.


Something smells fishy here.
What adult in their right mind would bank with a rideshare company?


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Miami_Ant said:


> After five years of driving in Fort Lauderdale last week Lyft deactivated me for unsafe driving . I gave my Lyft direct checking account number to receive my stimulus check. IRS says they deposited the money $2,900 into my account but money is not in the account yet. I cannot call Lyft customer service through the app because I am deactivated. I have their number but they insist me to call thru the app only. I am going to get evicted from my home please help me with some suggestions. I called Lyft direct and stride bank they are asking me to call through the app.


How did they supposedly take your stimulus check( this oughta be good)?



Another Uber Driver said:


> Lyft has checking accounts? I did not know that Lyft was in the banking business.


They don't, they're not & they didn't.



AuntyUber said:


> Something smells fishy here.
> What adult in their right mind would bank with a rideshare company?


S/he's full of shit.....they did not steal his/her stimulus $$$


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Miami_Ant said:


> When you agree for Lyft direct they will open a checking account for you and they will provide a routing number and an account number


Show us?


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

Miami_Ant said:


> No sir it's true IRS deposited the money, Money is not in the account Lyft not answer my call because I am deactivated


if this isn't a troll, i might be able to help you out bc i feel bad for you. first i need to know if you tried tweeting on lyfts twitter page and if you verified from my portal that the money was deposited to said account. PM me if you have tried twitter and this is for real.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Did anyone ask why OP's getting $2,900?


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Ssgcraig said:


> Did anyone ask why OP's getting $2,900?


Could be home his wife and 2 kids


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> ANOTHER sign, another symptom.
> How viable is a government that can't collect revenue?
> 
> What happens to 'the system' when the gov't can't collect money, BUT, 50% of the population has gone completely commie and is howling for more, more, more.
> ...


Better stock up on toilet paper and paper towels now that they're showing up again... before the 'pocalips!


----------



## Miami_Ant (May 3, 2020)

Closure is here that $ 2900 went to my ex wife for child support. **** you lyft for deactivating me, Thank you stride bank for being nice to me. Thank you all my Ant friends for listening to me. Love you all.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Miami_Ant said:


> Closure is here that $ 2900 went to my ex wife for child support. @@@@ you lyft for deactivating me, Thank you stride bank for being nice to me. Thank you all my Ant friends for listening to me. Love you all.


Someone on here said that both lyft and uber will deactivate you if you have any kind of garnishes and why blame them your the one that hasn't been paying child support . and why are you trying to collect for you ex wife and child in the first place.


----------



## AuntyUber (Jul 27, 2017)

Miami_Ant said:


> Closure is here that $ 2900 went to my ex wife for child support. @@@@ you lyft for deactivating me, Thank you stride bank for being nice to me. Thank you all my Ant friends for listening to me. Love you all.


How much more do you owe in child support?


----------



## bigdogk9 (Apr 15, 2020)

Miami_Ant said:


> After five years of driving in Fort Lauderdale last week Lyft deactivated me for unsafe driving . I gave my Lyft direct checking account number to receive my stimulus check. IRS says they deposited the money $2,900 into my account but money is not in the account yet. I cannot call Lyft customer service through the app because I am deactivated. I have their number but they insist me to call thru the app only. I am going to get evicted from my home please help me with some suggestions. I called Lyft direct and stride bank they are asking me to call through the app.


lyft does not have a checking account with the irs,that is for lyft money only


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

How bizarre.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

bigdogk9 said:


> lyft does not have a checking account with the irs,that is for lyft money only


Went to wrong account. I'll bet.


----------



## Taxi818 (Jan 31, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Come on, folks; this has got to be a troll post. Nobody is this dim.


Some people are that dumb. Give the op a break. Hehehe.


----------

